# looking to be an expat in north island



## Henniker

Hello all expats
My wife and i are looking to move to north island as residants and would like to know what the chances are for someone who has spent twenty six years in heavy industry as a multi skilled electrical maintanance engineer in the plastics industry, three years in the carering industry as a refridgeration, corgi gas, electrician,welder,mechanical engineer looking after company stores such as Tesco's and Mac Donalds.
Thank you for reading and hope to read your replys,


----------



## nakiandy

They sound like the skills that are are in demand. Our most used job websites in NZ are
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me (click on jobs) and www seek.co.nz
You are bound to find lots of jobs


----------



## escapedtonz

Henniker said:


> Hello all expats
> My wife and i are looking to move to north island as residants and would like to know what the chances are for someone who has spent twenty six years in heavy industry as a multi skilled electrical maintanance engineer in the plastics industry, three years in the carering industry as a refridgeration, corgi gas, electrician,welder,mechanical engineer looking after company stores such as Tesco's and Mac Donalds.
> Thank you for reading and hope to read your replys,


I would say your chances of finding a job here are excellent. Maybe first check on the Immigration New Zealand website to see if your trade is on the skills shortage list which of course is a reason to be granted a residency visa.

Best place I found for jobs was www.seek.co.nz 
Register for free and upload all your details - CV etc. 
There are a few others also - just google jobs in New Zealand or maintenance engineer jobs in New Zealand and you may find websites that deal with jobs in more specific areas.

Also may be a good idea to register with an employment agency here. This is also free and they will interview you either by phone, Skype or just a questionnaire and will search the country or the North Island in your case and match you with jobs, send you the details on email to see if you want to apply.

It's a small country in relation to the job world and you will find the same jobs advertised on a number of sites and probably best not registering with too many sites or agency's.
Try to avoid multiple applications for the same job via differing routes as employers don't seem to like it.
Another good idea is to write down exactly which agencies you are registered with and which websites you have registered on with logins and passwords as you will continue to receive potential jobs by email for all eternity if you don't unsubscribe after you have found the ideal job for you.
Hope you have done lots of research on your career here and the relatively low salary in relation to other countries.
Good luck


----------

